# Marquetry



## georgio (Jul 3, 2011)

Dos anybody have any information about a maker who included a bee and a shell in there marquetry designs on longcase grandfather clocks cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You may well find the case maker is different from the clock maker, and maybe made opther items including the same motif's. I'd do a Google for an historic or antique marquetry forum (there's bound to be one  ) and ask if they know of anyone using these motifs i marquetry designs. It may be of help to you. :yes:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you have a photo of that mark?

I have several trade marks with bees in my list:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=biene&searchMode=exact&searchWhere=trademark#sucheMarker

Andreas


----------

